# Prettiest Draft Contest



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought this would be fun to do! 
Post pictures of you draft , or draft cross, horse/s and at the end of the contest, I'll create a poll for people to vote! 

Please read: 
* ONLY 3 photos, THREE. Anymore and your disqualified, sorry. 
* Make sure you add your horses name/s. 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb, Percheron Arabian cross:
Caleb in a parade at night







Caleb cantering







Caleb jumping


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is Jake, my 17h Belgian cross


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Ok, he's not my horse (wish he was though  <3) Here is my friend's 4 year old Friesian gelding Peter at the Keuring


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First is John, my 4 year old percheron gelding









Second is Bessie, my 7 year old belgian mare (she was very preggo at the time)









and third is Rafe, my 4.5 month old belgian x QH


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful horses everyone! I love drafts  Smorbs if Rafe ever comes up missing, don't check Va hehe  He's adorable.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

I REALLY like that picture of John!! he is really shiney!!


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

This is Shelby, our Belgian cross mare.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great photos everyone keep um coming! Your drafts are gorgeous!

I forgot to mention that the deadline is:

December 7, 2009


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

This is my Percheron cross Bella....


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

SHELBY WINS!! Holy crap she's stunning!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

1. General- Clydie X :he is one of our school horses,
2. Carly- Perch X TB :my first horse
3. Czelle- BB1 PB Friesian Foal :bred her


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> SHELBY WINS!! Holy crap she's stunning!


Aw, thanks so much! Her mom is the little gal to her left--she's Welsh Cob/Haflinger. We bought Honey, her mom, when she was in foal with Shelby. I worried myself sick about her being too big for Honey to have (Honey is only 13.2 hands), but the vet assured me that all would be ok. Sure enough, on the one night I didn't stay up and watch, Shelby was born. When I went out that morning, she was already up and nursing. She weighed 114 pounds at birth! She's now about 16 hands tall and weighs about 1350 pounds! Big girl!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ 

You can uh... Give her to me if she's uh... Yah know, too big for yah.... LOL. She's gorgeous. Makes my little pony of a horse look like a rinky dink.


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Heehe, nope, she's got a forever home.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------

